

Scaling a 2000-node Hadoop cluster on EC2/Ubuntu with Juju - jcastro
http://markmims.com/cloud/2012/06/04/juju-at-scale.html

======
ukd1
Interesting article, shame they throttle it so hard. I wonder if you could
either do a competition for the compute time or donate it to the charity of
choice to the best contribution / patch that cycle.

------
sansui12
Woah

